# Anybody Recognise This Movement



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Another e-bay spec' buy. Described as WWII vintage pocket watch without winder or stem, but with a more hesitant rider that it had been examined by a watch repairer who considered it was not German or Swiss, possibly Russian. If its any war it's probably Cold War







.

Awaiting arrival from US but have a copy of the vendor's photo. Anybody able to identify?










Julian L


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like a bit like a Swiss Venus movement to me not sure without checking further.

I am guessing it is just a 60 second stopwatch as the movement has had all the 30 minute register parts removed.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Dug up the e-bay posting and copied off another image - this one is of the front of the watch.










Do you think it has already been an 'organ donor' ?









I had notions of getting it repaired - but if it's already been stripped for parts then it's going to the great watchmaker in the sky







.

Julian L


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like it has been done at the factory.


----------

